# devfsd: no such device

## Thunderbolt

salve! L'errore mi appare durante il boot, dopo starting devfsd --> /sbin/rc error in line 271: devfsd no suche device, o una roba del genere  :Razz:  , ho letto un po' di post, e ho trovato solo di sostituire devfsd con udev, ma sinceramente non so ne cosa sono ne a cosa servono..

non mi ricordo di aver emerso devfsd e averlo aggiunto a qualche runlevel!

ho emerso udev come mi è stato consigliato, ma forse ho fatto peggio perchè si doveva prima unmergere devfsd, quindi ho provato ad unmergere devfsd, ma non c'è! 

scusate per come mi esprimo ma sono un po' confuso  :Razz: 

vabbè, ola  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Allora..... udev e devfs sono dei deviuce manager... il primo e' piu' moderno e dovrebbe essere usato..... per usarlo devi semplicemente levare dal kernel, nel sottomenu' file-system ed in pseudo file systrem, l'opzione "dev file system" con tutte le sue sotto opzioni, ed in questo modo, con uno stage abbastanza recente di gentoo, andra' tutto....

se vuoi risolvere con devfs (azione sconsigliata), tiu bastera' fare: emerge devfsd

----------

## Thunderbolt

grazie mille, ma vuol dire che devo ricompilare tutto il kernel? il mio povero pc ci metterà 4 ore  :Confused: 

ps: ma poi devo anche emergere udev o no? non devo aggiungerlo da nessuna parte? 

ola e grazie per la pronta risposta  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: ma poi devo anche emergere udev o no? non devo aggiungerlo da nessuna parte? 
> 
> 

 

Si devi emergere udev e non devi aggiungerlo a nessun runlevel.

----------

## Thunderbolt

ho provato a emergere devfsd ma non c'è e non ho ancora la rete, quindi ho compilato il kernel con genkernel: prima con --menuconfig, ho messo le opzioni però mi ha dato più volte lo stesso errore (warning: clock skew detected) e non è riuscito a compilare...quindi ho rifatto con genkernel --udev all, ma si è bolccato mentre compilava bzimage..bloccato nel senso che la tastiera non rispondeva più, non si accendevano neppure le spie del blocnum e capslock : :Shocked:  mai successo con linux!  :Confused: 

boh, riproverò a compilarlo a mano anche se non mi sento per niente sicuro.. :Confused: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> ho provato a emergere devfsd ma non c'ï¿½ e non ho ancora la rete, quindi ho compilato il kernel con genkernel: prima con --menuconfig, ho messo le opzioni perï¿½ mi ha dato piï¿½ volte lo stesso errore (warning: clock skew detected) e non ï¿½ riuscito a compilare...quindi ho rifatto con genkernel --udev all, ma si ï¿½ bolccato mentre compilava bzimage..bloccato nel senso che la tastiera non rispondeva piï¿½, non si accendevano neppure le spie del blocnum e capslock : mai successo con linux! 
> 
> boh, riproverï¿½ a compilarlo a mano anche se non mi sento per niente sicuro..
> 
> ola e grazie 

 

sicuro di non aver problemi hw con la macchina? 

ciao

----------

## Opossum

Salve a tutti!!!!

Un problema come il tuo l'ho avuto pure io durante l'installazione della 2005.0 a partire dallo stage 3 per pentium 4 (per caso qualcuno sa perchè durante l'estrazione di tali stage tar restituisce un errore?).

L'errore era dovuto al fatto che devfsd non era installato (sono un tradizionalista e rmango affezionato al buon vecchio devfs), la soluzione quindi è stata quella di emergerlo con:

```

emerge devfsd

```

----------

## IlGab

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> grazie mille, ma vuol dire che devo ricompilare tutto il kernel? il mio povero pc ci metterà 4 ore 
> 
> ps: ma poi devo anche emergere udev o no? non devo aggiungerlo da nessuna parte? 
> 
> ola e grazie per la pronta risposta 

 

Puoi passare al kernel l' opzione nodevfs per disabilitarlo senza ricompilazio

----------

## Thunderbolt

ho provato a compilarlo a mano, ma mi dà un internal error: segmentation fault dopo un po' che sta compilando.. :Confused: 

non posso emergere devfsd perchè non ce l'ho sui distfiles, e non ho ancora internet.

prendo seriamente in cosiderazione l'idea che centri l'hw, perchè ho già avuto altri segmentation fault durante gli emerge (tipo xorg), ma come posso sapere se ne ho e quali??  :Confused: 

ola e grazie  :Wink: 

EDIT: questo è l'errore

```
In file included from include/linux/sched.h:12,

                                       include/linux/mm.h:4,

                                       include/linux/sunrpc/svc.h:18,

                                       include/linux/svcshare.c:15:

include/linux/jiffies.h: In function "timeval_to_jiffies':

include/linux/jiffies.h: 359: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

please submit a full bug report....etc...

make[2]: *** [fs/lockd/svcshare.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/lockd] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

ho guardato la function incriminata, ma non c'ho capito molto, forse però è connessa all'errore che mi dava genkernel (clock ske detected), visto che parla di tempo....boh..

ola

----------

## gutter

Ti consiglio di fare un test della ram con memtest, dal momento che molto spesso questo genere di errori sono dovuti a banchi di ram difettosi.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di fare un test della ram con memtest, dal momento che molto spesso questo genere di errori sono dovuti a banchi di ram difettosi.

 

Non escluderei neanche problemi dovuti al calore, vista la stagione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non escluderei neanche problemi dovuti al calore, vista la stagione 

 

Si effettivamente sarebbe anche il caso di monitorare la temperatura della CPU e della scheda madre.

----------

## Thunderbolt

grazie! ho cercato memtest su google, ma nessuno spiega come farlo partire.. ho provato ad aggiungerlo all'append su lilo.conf, (gentoo=memtest) ma mi esce un kernel panic...

e per monitorare la temperatura come si fa? (tenendo conto che non ho ancora un wm)

grazie ancora

ola  :Wink: 

ps: il memory test che si avvia appena accendo il pc mi rivela tutti i 64mb, ma non penso vi riferiate a quello... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> grazie! ho cercato memtest su google, ma nessuno spiega come farlo partire.. ho provato ad aggiungerlo all'append su lilo.conf, (gentoo=memtest) ma mi esce un kernel panic...

 

Usa il LiveCD, dovresti trovarlo nelle opzioni all'avvio

 *Quote:*   

> e per monitorare la temperatura come si fa? (tenendo conto che non ho ancora un wm)

 

prova con il comando "acpi"... alla peggio fai un reboot subito dopo l'errore di compilazione ed entri rapidamente nel BIOS e la guardi li... probabilmente avrai perso 4/5 gradi nel frattempo.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Salve Raga, io ho visto su un HOW_TO che parlava di FRAMEBUFFER (che tra l'altro non ha funzionato ;P) che c'è un errore che genera GENKERNEL, e che riguarda proprio devFS, quindi si suggeriva di modificare il GRUB, in modo da "appendere" una stringa tipo "udev".

Io uso lilo, e penso che si possa fare qualcosa di simile, in quanto ho lo stesso problema.....

Che ne dite????

----------

## Thunderbolt

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Salve Raga, io ho visto su un HOW_TO che parlava di FRAMEBUFFER (che tra l'altro non ha funzionato ;P) che c'è un errore che genera GENKERNEL, e che riguarda proprio devFS, quindi si suggeriva di modificare il GRUB, in modo da "appendere" una stringa tipo "udev".
> 
> Io uso lilo, e penso che si possa fare qualcosa di simile, in quanto ho lo stesso problema.....
> 
> Che ne dite????

 

io ho provato ad "appendere" gentoo=nodevfs e devfs=nomount, ma non cambia nulla..anzi, mi dà un errore mentre carica ora che mi ricordo, una specie di loop, ma non mi ricordo bene.. ma forse non è quello che cercavi tu  :Razz: 

ola e grazie per i suggerimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Thunderbolt

ok, ho fatto memtest, e mi appaiono i seguenti errori:

```

Tst  Pass  Failing Adress               Good     Bad       Err- Bits    Count    Chan

6      0      00001faa2b8-  31,6MB  fffff7ff   ffffffff      00000800    1

6      2      00002f434e4-  47,1MB  fffffeff       "         00000100    "       

6      "      00003b574c4-  59,4MB      "          "              "      "

6      "      00002967444-  41,4MB      "          "              "      "

6      "      000031575c4-  49,4MB      "          "              "      "

6      "      0000337f5c4-  51,9MB      "          "              "     " 

```

ne deduco che ho dellla ram difettosa, ma come posso sapere quale? é il caso che ne cambi uno alla volta?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Thunderbolt

ancora io  :Razz: , ora la ram funzia perfettamente, ma ho sempre problemi di compilazione..può essere che il mio hw sia troppo antico? ho un cyrix 6x86 p200+ a 150mhz e 64mb di ram.. 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> ancora io , ora la ram funzia perfettamente, ma ho sempre problemi di compilazione..può essere che il mio hw sia troppo antico? ho un cyrix 6x86 p200+ a 150mhz e 64mb di ram..

 

Potresti aprire un nuovo thread dal titolo "problemi di compilazione con hw datato" ed elencare quali sono i problemi?

----------

